

Thinking Outside the In-box - dannyfink
http://www.technologyreview.com/web/26756/?mod=chfeatured

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Aso submitted two days ago, but neither discussion nor upvotes:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1921437>

Perhaps your timing will be luckier.

